# G35X Install



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll start off by saying that this will be a pretty slow process as this is my daily with nothing else to drive. I will get to a point more then likely where it will have to be disabled for a few days though (you'll understand why in a bit)!

Well, on to it! The car in question is my '04 G35x. These things are notorious for rattles and all sorts of vibrations and noises with door mounted mids. I'm upgrading the entire front stage so I figured I might as well move the midbass' to the kick area and they are vented up into the dash and into the unibody area. They would be next to impossible to seal up properly though. 

The first set of pictures are all with my phone and some how my first set of pictures got deleted of what I was working with on the passenger side. That side houses the AWD controller on a bracket that covers the hole where the mid will reside. I cut most of the bracket off and repositioned it further up on an existing hole. 










The existing hole in the kick isn't square to begin with, so I had to fix that. I made a template from cardboard for what will be the bottom plate for the kick. I plan on using 2 pieces of 3/4" MDF stacked on one another. The first one will be pretty much fastened to the car all the time. Four holes will be drilled though the metal and riv-nuts will be installed to secure the first piece to the car. The second piece will be my actually baffle that will hold the speaker. This will make swapping drivers very easily with only requiring a new top plate, permitted the magnet fits though the hole.

Here's a shot of the passenger side already cut for the hole. 










I'm going to be sticking with 6.5-7" drivers as for space reasons I just can't fit an 8". I'll be trying out the Peerless 6.5" SLS first. I could fit the Anarchy's or those big ass Tang Band underhung mids but the SLS were cheaper.

So you may be thinking, "well that doesn't look to bad"? Wrong! Here is what's on the drivers side.










This side has a fuse panel, BCM and the e-brake pedal is in the way. This is one of the reasons why you probably don't see this done very much? It does seem a little scary at first but nothing is impossible. 

Today I removed the e-brake pedal just to get an idea of possible positions for both the fuse panel and BCM. The fuse panel will need a total of 16 wires extended for the 2 plugs on the front. The backside has 4 or 5 plugs but the harness is long enough to allow repositioning. The BCM will need some wires extended also but only on the bottom white connector as the harness is also long enough for the other 2 connectors. I'm really thinking of scraping the pedal and using a linear actuator for the e-brake because the pedal takes up so much room, will see.

That's all for now. Might get some done tomorrow buts some storms are supposed to be coming through the area.

I'm hoping to have this done before the GTG at Erin's house in April. Plus I've got to build pillar pods! Busy, busy.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow dude. good luck moving all those harnesses!!


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

that looks like a ton of tedious work...good luck...


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

I've been trying to sort out some of the wiring. I had a bit of a break-through for extending the BCM. Nissan has a recall for installing a jumper harness on Titan's for the BCM. It just so happens, the connector that needs extended is in the jumper. Here's a picture of what it looks like before.












I only needed the white connectors and 5 sections of wire. Two of the wire colors don't match the existing harness but if something electrical happens down the road I'll remember. Now here's a shot of whats left of the same harness as above.












I thought I'd be able to do the same thing with the fuse panel by just adding a jumper harness to the existing harness but it looks like I'm going to have to extend the harness. I found connectors that will plug into the fuse block but Nissan doesn't offer the pins separate for the connectors. Oh well, it's a good thing I like wiring!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

good luck


----------



## SB3BabyHuey (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like quite a project ahead of you, but i bet its gonna be awesome. Good luck!


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

sub'd.... i wanted to do this to my 350Z but i have to finish the other 800 little projects im working on before i start any other ****. good luck bro


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

coming along, next you can build me some kicks for my pathfinder. ha ha


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i want to do kicks but i too have a thing or two in the kicks, plus the e break. i have never touched fiberglass so im pretty much screwed. look forward to seeing it done, and hopefully hearing it at Erin's gtg


----------



## jackp311 (Jun 7, 2010)

Some cars seem to be made to augment audio-wise. Others seem to be the worst possible layout.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Man, I'm slacking a little on updates! Not really much to report as I haven't had a lot of time to work on it.

One thing I did manage to do was move the BCM. Originally it is held in by clips that the BCM just slides into. I positioned the BCM in it's new home and marked a new mounting hole as no preexisting hole would work out. It is going to clear the e-brake and anything else so I can still retain the factory pedal, which is great!












Here's a shot of what the kick area looked like with everything removed. One big problem is that damn metal brace dead center of the hole! The brace is just 1" back from the sheet metal which would only allow me to use a driver that is 2.5" deep. I'll need at least 3.3 for the SLS, so the brace is going to be cut out.












I did manage to get the rivnuts installed in the passenger side and I've got the base baffle plate cut out also. Just no pictures yet. 

In case anybody was wondering what will be paired with the speakers in the kicks. Here's a shot of the lovely beauties!


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been working on the passenger side baffles the past couple of days. I haven't had a chance to extend the wires for the fuse block on the drivers side.

In order to clear some variations in the metal I took a dremel to the backside. I also made some room for the rivnuts. It doesn't look pretty but it works.












Here are both pieces together. I installed threaded inserts in all attachment points. The speaker has 6 inserts for it and there are 4 in the bottom piece that will hold the 2 together.

















To give you an idea of what it'll look like. Here's a shot of just the bottom baffle attached to the car. I didn't have the top piece made at the time of the picture. 










I still haven't decided what I'm going to do about a grill for them. I may try and modify the stock kick panel or just make my own.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

hot damn dude. lookin good! it scares me that you cut out that brace though =X

take some shots that are a little further back


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

req said:


> hot damn dude. lookin good! it scares me that you cut out that brace though =X
> 
> take some shots that are a little further back


I haven't cut the brace out yet! It was only on the drivers side. 

Sorry about the up close shots. I can't get further away then that. I'm literally holding the camera against the transmission tunnel and holding the sides while taking the picture.


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Looking good. I think you will love the L3SE mids in kick panels.

Edit: Sorry, I missed the post that that said you were installing 6's in the kicks...Please ignore my post.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

how big is the cavity back there?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

AdamTaylor said:


> how big is the cavity back there?


The cavity is around 2.5" deep and around 7.5" wide on the inside. From the looks of it it travels all the way to the top of the dash, maybe around 20" high or more, but with various metal obstructions in the way. It would be almost impossible to seal the area up so I'm going to be trying them IB for the time being. I know it's not ideal for the SLS mids but I can always try something else if it doesn't work out.

I haven't even started on the pillar pods so it probably won't be done by the GTG next month. Luckily the setup right now still works. I might swap the Zuki 6 channel in before the meet though!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Progress! I look forward to hearing it.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

honestly i have had great results with my mids in the kicks and we have the same car pretty much


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Not really much to report on. When you work on cars for 10 hours each day it's really hard to get motivation to work on your own. Plus with the NCAA tourney being on makes it even worse!

Did get just a few things done today. I managed to get the baffles cut out for the L3se's. I used 1/2" MDF with a slight round-over on the backside for proper venting. As you can see the drivers are also counter-sunk. Not bad considering my first time using a router to make baffles. Just a word to the wise, remember to compensate for using a 1/2" router bit with the jasper jig. It slipped my mind on the first 2 rings I made. 





















I'm still torn on the location to place the L3's. My initial plan was on the pillars but the more I look at it and visualize them up there it will just seem to obtrusive. I'm now thinking of putting them down in the kicks, right underneath the 7" mids. Not on the same baffle as the SLS but in the location where the dead pedal would be at. Would I run into any problems acoustically with them being so close but not on the same plane?


I also reinstalled the dash pocket above the climate controls and radio. I had cut the old pocket up and was going to utilize a center but decided against it in the end. I was tired of driving around with an empty hole in my dash.


----------



## Streetbeat Customz (Mar 19, 2011)

Great car - looking good!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

nar93da said:


> I'm still torn on the location to place the L3's. My initial plan was on the pillars but the more I look at it and visualize them up there it will just seem to obtrusive. I'm now thinking of putting them down in the kicks, right underneath the 7" mids. Not on the same baffle as the SLS but in the location where the dead pedal would be at. Would I run into any problems acoustically with them being so close but not on the same plane?


As long as the 7" midbass driver and the L3SE mids dont share airspace they should be fine in the kicks together. Honestly, I really think you will like the L3SE's in the kicks.


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

nar93da said:


> Not really much to report on. When you work on cars for 10 hours each day it's really hard to get motivation to work on your own. Plus with the NCAA tourney being on makes it even worse!
> 
> Did get just a few things done today. I managed to get the baffles cut out for the L3se's. I used 1/2" MDF with a slight round-over on the backside for proper venting. As you can see the drivers are also counter-sunk. Not bad considering my first time using a router to make baffles. Just a word to the wise, remember to compensate for using a 1/2" router bit with the jasper jig. It slipped my mind on the first 2 rings I made.
> 
> ...


nice shift knob.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

2 things:
Might want to chamfer the ring on that 3". The idea is that will not impede the airflow behind the driver and help to keep it from "choking". I know Scott actually recommends this himself and many home audio builders swear by the difference. I've seen some measureable differences via some searching. IOW, you can take me at my word or search for more info. I wouldn't believe me neither. 

Second: Who are you rooting for in the tourney? UK is 'my' team. They beat WVU today. Payback for last year... doubt UK will make it further than the S16, though.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> 2 things:
> Might want to chamfer the ring on that 3". The idea is that will not impede the airflow behind the driver and help to keep it from "choking". I know Scott actually recommends this himself and many home audio builders swear by the difference. I've seen some measureable differences via some searching. IOW, you can take me at my word or search for more info. I wouldn't believe me neither.
> 
> Second: Who are you rooting for in the tourney? UK is 'my' team. They beat WVU today. Payback for last year... doubt UK will make it further than the S16, though.


I'll probably take my dremel to the back side of the ring. I don't have a bigger round-over bit or chamfer bit yet, all in due time.

As far as basketball goes, I can't stand Kentucky! Well it's not really the team, it's Calipari I can't stand. Doesn't matter how far they make it, the season will probably be void a few years from now. There is really no worse person in all of college basketball.

Since I lived in Missouri for 16 years I would be a Missouri fan. We really shouldn't have been selected to the tournament with the way we've played all year.


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Subscribed! Need to know how this turns out, going thru a very similar build.


----------



## TRD07 (Oct 13, 2009)

time to update.


----------



## knifedag007 (Mar 14, 2011)

nice, maybe one day ill tackle kick panels


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates gents! I've been doing a few other little things to the car and like I already said, it's hard to get motivated to work on your own car when you work on cars all day long. 

I've been focusing on applying deadener and ensolite on various interior pieces that have yet to be done. I know this has nothing to do with the kick panels but I'm not one to leave well enough alone. For the past couple of days I've been dealing with the rear deck area. In the future, I plan on running a dual sub infinite baffle set-up. The deck is full of various small holes and 5 large holes. It has the large hole from the Bose sub, another hole to the rear of the sub, 2 smaller holes to the sides and the hole from the center seat belt that I removed to make room for something else. You can see I put some espansion foam at the rear of the deck. It has a large cavity that runs the width of the deck.





















The holes may be a little hard to see because of the reflection from the glass. I had to make some filler plates for the holes from metal. The really large hole all the way at the back will be sealed from inside the trunk as the bottom side has 3 threaded holes to hold the plate there. The 2 smaller plates to the side will be held in with self tappers. The plate for the seat belt will use 2 existing holes.












Heres a shot of the bottom plate in place checking fitment.












I plan to used silicone as well to seal the plates. I still need to paint the filler plates black and I have yet to make the plate for the Bose sub hole. That will be the last one to go in since I still need some bass in the cabin at the moment.

I also took some time to apply some deadener to the underside of the rear deck cover. I forgot to get a picture before the ensolite but trust me, there's enough under it. I used 1.5 sheets of CLD from Raamaudio with the PS ensolite over it. If I had to guess I probably tripled the weight of the cover which is about as flimsy as a piece of bologna.












If everything goes as planned I should have the brace cut out of the drivers side kick and fuse block relocated! Cross your fingers.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Managed to finally get some work done on the drivers side kick. I used the same template I made for the passenger side but just flipped it over. As you can see I cut the brace out that was in the drivers side.












I will probably do a little more trimming to the hole to widen it out a little. It never dawned on me til today when I was cutting the metal. The hood release cable is going to interfere with the double baffle. I'll deal with it when I get that far though.


I also worked on the rear deck a little more and sealing it up. I got the plates all done and installed. I gave them a few coats of black paint and applied some CLD to the top side. I applied a bead of silicone and bolted them in place. I'm going to apply more CLD around the edges and underside.
































If anyone has ever run an IB setup in a G35 feel free to chime in with a tips for sealing the trunk up. I'm still undecided on subs or what I could possible fit. I know I can at least fit 2 12" and possibly 2 15". I'm just waiting for something to pop up in the classifieds.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

i can get you some BNIB idmax 12's pretty cheap


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Well another weekend of no work on the kicks. What can I can, I'm slow and lazy at times! I did do a few various things to the ride though. I'm thinking I should have chosen a different title since it seems like I'm doing more work on other things beside the kick panels.

I had started doing a center channel build a very long time ago. I took the original storage pocket and enlarged it to right around 1.6l from its original displacement of 1.0l. I had planned on using a Vifa full-range driver but the model number has slipped my mind. Well like a lot of people here I changed my mind and cut all my hard work off and was left with the top section of the pocket.

Here's what the pocket looked like after adding some size to it.












After cutting the bottom half off this was what I was left with.












I've decided I'm going to run a single L3se as a center. The only way to fit one in the hole is to bottom mount the driver and that is still a tight fit. I would love to fit a larger driver but without doing some serious work to the dash, this is all I can fit.

I used a 1/2 piece of MDF that will be molded into whats left of the pocket. I used a 45 degree bevel on the front side of the baffle as well as counter-sinking the speaker from the bottom. As you'll see the basket sticks out at edges of the baffle but it still won't interfere with anything but it's close to not fitting.





















To give you a general idea what I'm going for here you go. 












Well one thing I did manage to finish was moving my MS-8 display. I was unhappy with the location of it and I needed to replace the display cable because I pinched it between the headliner and roof which was causing the main unit to turn off and on. I was thinking of removing the ashtray and flushing it with a piece of frosted plexi and having the display in the middle. I decided though to remove the Infiniti staple item, the analog clock. The display is just a hair bigger then the hole and cuts off the corners just a little. It's not a big deal since the display scrolls. I had to trim on the dash a little bit but nothing major. I don't have any build pics of this but just the finished result. I can remove the trim piece if anyone is interested in pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice MS-8 relocation and that you went with the JDM double din kit instead of the Metra piece. The buttons are horrible!(Or maybe I'm just spoiled with the JDM kit lol)


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Did a little more work on the center channel today and yesterday. I use only EverCoat products, I used duraglass, Rage Gold and some EverCoat glazing putty. This stuff is so much better then Bondo crap it's not even funny. 

First I set the depth I was looking for for the baffle in the hole and made sure it was level and used some high strength epoxy to hold it in place. Then I applied the duraglass on the backside and the front. I used the duraglass to get the general slope I was looking for. I put in on a little thick because I can always sand it down if needed. I didn't get many pictures of this whole process because I didn't feel like picking the camera up with dust everywhere so it was far away.

First picture is already at the stage after I applied some filler and sanded some.












After I was comfortable with only very minor imperfections left I moved on to the glazing putting. I had to apply 2 coats of glazing putty. In between the coats I spent around 30-45 minutes sanding and was left with this.











I spent another 45 minutes sanding I was very happy with it. I eventually stopped sanding when I got to 400 grit paper and it was overall pretty smooth. I didn't want to go to high or else I felt I would have a problem with the primer running to easy and not wanting to stick. I used a high build filler primer from Dupli-Color. I still have a few very minor imperfections I still need to address but my camera won't pick them up. 






















Thats where I stopped for the night. I'm going to try and find a color that will match the factory dash for the final color. I'm going to attempt to make a grill to follow the curve but it won't be easy, so will see.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I like the ms8 display location. 

Remember to save me one l3se. .


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I like the ms8 display location.
> 
> Remember to save me one l3se. .


I'll have 3 now for the front stage! I'll let you pick which one though to test.


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Out of curiosity, Bikini...Aren't you the one that said you'd rather run stock rather than HAT? Why change now?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ who said I was going to change anything? 

I'm all for giving them a shot. Based on my previous experiences with Hybrid I still stick by what I said, but I would still give them a shot. Out of the context of the thread you reference, that certainly seems hypocritical, I know. But, that thread was in reference to trying one type of driver over another period. One of the people in that thread wanted absolute answers. I gave him one. I'm not against listening to the newer drivers, though. If you want to take this conversation further, let's take it back to the thread you reference. I'll be happy to explain myself further. 


Anyway... again... I never said I was going to run them.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sqcomp said:


> Naw, no need to. I know where your biases are.


what? what bias? do tell.


Scott and I are actually are pretty good terms. If you knew what you were talking about you'd know that I've backed him up a couple times and said numerous times that I'd do business with him because of the fact that _he _is such a cool dude regardless of the fact that I prefer some other drivers over the ones he puts out.
The fact that I've bought and used some HAT drivers in the past and didn't care for the tonality of them is in no way a "bias". It's a shame you are so jaded that you can't see that. Plus, I'm interested in testing his newer ones to give them a chance. I hear good things about them and certainly don't want to discount them myself without giving them a shot. Again, that particular thread you're referencing and the quote you're pulling is out of context.
But, feel free to show me any "bias". I'll be happy to address it. But, do so in your own thread. I don't wanna keep messing up this guy's build log. Seriously, I'd be happy to answer your via PM or another thread. We just don't need to keep it going here.

- Erin


Edit: If you'd like, I can move our last few posts in to the new thread you want to create. Just let me know.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*smacks head*

My opinions are based on what I've heard in the past. Hopefully, the newer drivers will be a different story. But, if they're not, then they're not. So be it. Sound Quality is SUPREMELY subjective. Mostly because everyone's car setup is different. In the home, you'll find it's not so subjective and tests/papers have been conducted showing us this (where do you think the whole idea for a 'flat' curve came from?). The sooner we all realize that, the sooner the pissing matches can end.
The testing I'm doing is Zaph-like testing. There is no subjectivity involved. Data is data. If you know how to read the data you know what it means. If you don't, then it's not useful and can be misinterpreted. I'd love for MFGs to get involved when the data is posted and explain why we see what we see.

The key thing to take away is this:
Just because I don't like a driver doesn't mean someone else won't.
I personally don't like the tonality of the L3/L4/L1 I've used but that doesn't mean that both a) someone else won't and b) the new ones sound the same.

I've fired off an email to Scott so he and I can hash out what you call "bias". Again, I don't want to keep this going in someone else's thread. If you want to keep targeting me do so in a different thread. I've done my best to be level in this reply and I hope you do the same. Calling me biased was out of line and can't be backed up so I still don't understand where that came from. I'll be happy to post links to the threads I've mentioned. And Scott and I have had a decent e-relationship for quite a while, now. 

I'd like to note that no speaker in my car is made by a car audio mfg except for the alpine/scan d2904. I did buy the Audible Physics xr3m to try but I paid money for them as a customer. No bias... I didn't get them for free or a discount. I paid good money out of my own pocket. Still haven't had a chance to even listen and post my thoughts. Been too busy testing them (I posted on/off axis data for them in my test build thread).


Take care,
Erin




Edit: Nick, sorry about the crappy OT here. Hopefully me and sqcomp have squared things away.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

No need to move the posts Erin, its not a big deal. Who knows maybe I won't care for the sound of them but I've been happy with my L1pro's thus far. Maybe Mark will convince me to make the switch to his drivers at the GTG! 

I will have the center channel done by the GTG, I'm sure of that. I've got to fix a f-up on my part and post some updated pictures.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I actually look forward to hearing them, myself, and putting one up on the baffle. If nothing else, I think it's nice for people to see on/off axis response of these drivers because I know most will try to use them for wideband purposes and seeing a plot of the FR will help them to know what they do. 

The GTG is a week away, dude!!!!!

Edit: Don't let these OT posts throw you and make you think you need to change anything. Keep rockin' dude.


----------



## Scott Buwalda (Apr 7, 2006)

You will love the speakers! So sorry that this thread got disrupted. I have a G35 as well (I think we have spoken on the phone a few times), and applaude the huge cahonies for building a center channel in the dash binnacle. That's sweetness right there.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Scott Buwalda said:


> You will love the speakers! So sorry that this thread got disrupted. I have a G35 as well (I think we have spoken on the phone a few times), and applaude the huge cahonies for building a center channel in the dash binnacle. That's sweetness right there.


Thank you Scott. I sent you a few e-mails before I purchased the L3se's when you were running that crazy sale at the beginning of the year. I actually got the nerve to do the kicks after seeing some pictures of your G. I had always wanted to do it but just needed the right kick in the ass!

The center channel is done to be honest. I'm letting it dry at the moment so I'll post some finished pictures tomorrow after I watch the recorded F1 race. All in all If I had to guess I would have around 6 hours total in the center channel. I've spent more time sanding and removing every little imperfection you can see. I finally got to a stopping point and this is what I got. This is after a final coat of primer and before the final coat is applied. I'm going to be using SEM Landau Black because I already have it and I think it will break up the dash a bit and match the plexi around the HX-D1. 






















Just another shot of the backside. The driver isn't going to be bolted to the baffle. I'm going to make metal brackets that will hold it in place. If I ran a short screw through the mounting hole I'd go right through to the front because of the chamfer on the front of the baffle. I'll be sure to get some pictures of the brackets as well.












Here's just a little teaser shot of the drivers for the front stage! Every build log always has one.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I really like the craftsmanship here. I wish I could make stuff look good. I suck at installs. For realz.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> Man, I really like the craftsmanship here. I wish I could make stuff look good. I suck at installs. For realz.


Yeah, it's called OCD! The guys at work give me **** about it all the time. I would keep going over the same area over and over again trying to get the smallest imperfection out. I'm mean the damn thing is going in the middle of the dash where I have to look at it every day and I can't have it looking like crap!

Well after ample drying time and a few more coats of paint all the hard work is done, at least on the center channel. Some of the little crap is dust and stuff that landed on it during painting. I don't have a paint booth of course so its hard to keep trash out of the paint. The texture does a good job of hiding some stuff.





















Now its time to get some scrap metal and make some brackets to secure the speaker. Thats what's on the agenda for today, as well as watching the final round of the Masters.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Maybe I can get Erin to change the title of the thread because I don't think I've even touched the kicks really in 3 weeks besides cutting the brace out!

Well anyway, I got the brackets made to secure the L3SE in it's new resting place. I went and got some flat stock that was 1/8" thick and 1 & 1/4 wide to make the brackets from. First I made a template from some cardboard.











Next I transfered the template to the stock and cut out my brackets and drilled the holes to secure to the backside.












Next thing in order was a very nerve racking 30 minutes or so for me. I wasn't thinking about mounting the driver before I finished it, it was an afterthought. I wanted to use threaded inserts on the backside and so I had to drill holes for the inserts. I had to make sure I didn't go through the wood but yet deep enough for the insert to fully seat. Well, everything worked out just fine! 












Here's a few finished shots. The only thing left to do is get some shorter bolts as the ones I had on hand are just a little to long. I'll probably put some ensolite or speaker gaskets tape to seal the flange where the speaker sits.




















For some reason this last picture makes the front area look terrible. I assure you it doesn't look that bad at all.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Title changed. LMK if you want it something different.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Works for me! Thank you Erin. Now to get it in and hear what this Logic 7 is about.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool man!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

looks snazzy man! sweet center channel plate. any pics of it where it will live?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Just got the center installed today and have been enjoying it a lot! I'll get some pictures tom. sometime.

You about ready for some more work Matt?!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm looking forward to hearing this on Saturday. Don't believe I've ever heard a car with a dedicated center.


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

nar93da said:


> Just got the center installed today and have been enjoying it a lot! I'll get some pictures tom. sometime.
> 
> You about ready for some more work Matt?!


Whenever you are, I'm just waitin on you!!!


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing this on Saturday. Don't believe I've ever heard a car with a dedicated center.


Damn, I find that hard to believe! Please don't base you opinion on centers after hearing one set-up with a 3.5 driver, I'm sure you won't.

I can see why Andy W. recommends using the biggest center you can fit, which I did. I can't really describe it in words you'll just have to hear it. It may just be a lack of power as I'm not using anything but the MS-8 to power it atm. Don't get me wrong the L3se is a damn fine driver, as far axis as I am sitting I would guess it starts to have a slight roll-off around 6Khz. The problem is the lower octaves, which I expected of course with a 3.5" driver. Anybody that is at the GTG is more then welcome to have some seat time, I'm more then happy to listen to other's opinion's.

Here it is in it's new home!


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

nar93da said:


> Damn, I find that hard to believe! Please don't base you opinion on centers after hearing one set-up with a 3.5 driver, I'm sure you won't.
> 
> I can see why Andy W. recommends using the biggest center you can fit, which I did. I can't really describe it in words you'll just have to hear it. It may just be a lack of power as I'm not using anything but the MS-8 to power it atm. Don't get me wrong the L3se is a damn fine driver, as far axis as I am sitting I would guess it starts to have a slight roll-off around 6Khz. The problem is the lower octaves, which I expected of course with a 3.5" driver. Anybody that is at the GTG is more then welcome to have some seat time, I'm more then happy to listen to other's opinion's.
> 
> Here it is in it's new home!


That's crazy nice. 

Kelvin


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

What he said! ^^


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice job. Were you going to make a grille for it too or leave it as is?

I like the MS8 display too.

Jay


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

JayinMI said:


> Nice job. Were you going to make a grille for it too or leave it as is?
> 
> I like the MS8 display too.
> 
> Jay


Yeah, I planned on making a grill as well. Just have to think of a way to follow the curve of the dash to make it flush.

Thank's for the comments everyone!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

looks good, man!
You going to cover it from sight for passersby?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> looks good, man!
> You going to cover it from sight for passersby?


No, going to cover it just to cover it. You don't even notice it from the outside. Making one is long down the to-do list, first thing is to finish the kicks.


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I think that part of it may be the location being low and not up on your dash out in front of you. I ran a set front stage on the dash of a car with Boston Pro 4.2 components in the L,C,R locations and they played plenty low. They blended quite well with the Boston Pro 6.2 components that I had in my doors and the soundstage was seamless from left to right with a strong centered image.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

AudioBob said:


> I think that part of it may be the location being low and not up on your dash out in front of you. I ran a set front stage on the dash of a car with Boston Pro 4.2 components in the L,C,R locations and they played plenty low. They blended quite well with the Boston Pro 6.2 components that I had in my doors and the soundstage was seamless from left to right with a strong centered image.


The problem isn't stage height or position. If anything the stage is probably 2-3" higher with the center channel and even further out on the dash then what it was before. Maybe it's just by brain telling me somethings odd or out of place when it's really not. :shrug:


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I do quite like how the center channel turned out as it is. It blends pretty nicely into the dash without looking ridiculously out of place. That said, I think it'd look more finished with a grill. That pocket had a cover, right? You could use that as your template for the grill to get the curvature where it needs to be. That's how I'd do it anyway.

Good work!


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I didn't mention that your install looks great. I think that you will be able to figure out how to get a grill to follow the contours of your dash based on your skills with the rest of the install. Maybe you can use a compination of aluminum and MDF and bend the aluminum to the contour and use the MDF for the straight pieces.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

looks amazing. well done


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys.

Not much to report on besides the couple of parts I sent out to get powder coated got finished. Bottom amp is a 650.6 and upper one is a 350.2 both are anthracite metallic. I still need another amp, possibly a 4 channel. I've been going back and forth on what to run to each speaker. I thought of bridging the 650 down to 3 channels to power the trio of L3se's and getting a 1000.4 and bridging it to power the SLS mids. The 350 will power the Beta 12 in the mean time.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

this car sounds amazing. he turned the center channel off and u were like wow it sounds useless without it.

one thing i liked is no matter the volume, or loud screaming high vocals the tweeters were never harsh


----------



## KyngHype (Sep 7, 2009)

The copper phase plug goes nice with your amber lighting...


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought I would try to start making the grill today and nothing turned out right. Next plan is to make a mold of the hole. I'm having trouble getting the corners just right. Will see if it works out as planned. 

On another note, I'm really having second thoughts of changing amps out. I just need to stick with the same amps for longer then six months for now. So the Zapco's are just going to go into the closet for now I think. I still need to find something to power the center channel. Possibly a old Zapco Z-series or Studio series amp, I need something small enough to fit under the rear deck.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Did a little this evening after work on the grill. This is going to take a little longer then I had thought with the damn curve in it! Anyway, I started out by laying tape allover the factory dash piece as not to mess it up with fiberglass mat. I left the tape off to show the area I was working on with in the picture. It was taped off when the fiberglass was laid!












I laid about 3-4 layers along the edges as that is the area that will need to be strong. The middle will be cut out leaving probably 1/4" edge. I still need to obviously add more mat to the edges to build up and add the strength as it's pretty flimsy atm. The plan for the front is to form some metal mesh and glass it to the front. If anyone knows of a good place to get something that would work for the grill, by all means show me the way!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

In the past, I've ordered from these guys:
Perforated Aluminum Sheet .032" x 24" x 48" (7/64") | eBay

But, it doesn't seem they have the hex perforated aluminum in stock, which is what I would use and a couple people here have used per my suggestion as it seems to bend better. If I had known, I would have given you my scrap that I have here. 
I would shoot them an email and ask if they have any hex that is not listed on ebay. Great prices and quick shipping from Missouri (seriously, wtf is that state anyway?). 

Edit: Matter of fact, if you have time, let me check tomorrow to see if I can find the scraps I have and make sure I didn't toss them. If it's enough I'll mail it to you with the drivers.


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> In the past, I've ordered from these guys:
> Perforated Aluminum Sheet .032" x 24" x 48" (7/64") | eBay
> 
> But, it doesn't seem they have the hex perforated aluminum in stock, which is what I would use and a couple people here have used per my suggestion as it seems to bend better. If I had known, I would have given you my scrap that I have here.
> ...


Sweet! Sounds great Erin. I'd need a piece around 7.5" by 4.5" if you could spare it. So is everything looking good as far as being able to post some data on the L3se's?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll let you know about the mesh tomorrow.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you seen Scott B install in the Hybrid Audio G35?


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Have you seen Scott B install in the Hybrid Audio G35?


I sure have.

I apologize for the lack of updates. I'm thinking of changing some things around set-up wise. The amps will probably be staying put but I do plan on adding an amp to run the center. If the weather looks good I'm going to plan on moving the fuse block and continuing work on the drivers side kick. So stay tuned!


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

What happened to the center grill? McMaster Carr is where I order some stuff like that from. They're in ATL so quick shipping to you. McMaster-Carr


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Matt R said:


> What happened to the center grill? McMaster Carr is where I order some stuff like that from. They're in ATL so quick shipping to you. McMaster-Carr


Yeah, I've been a slacker on it as of late. I've been going back and forth on a few things as you know! I bought an Arc Audio KS300.4 to run the center channel and bridge the back 2 channels for the sub. That will be installed under the rear deck. I've been busy repainting the top plate of the amp today. Scored it off Ebay for really cheap but the top was in bad shape.

I really haven't had the time or the nerve to cut and extend all the wires for the fuse block relocation. I haven't done anything on the center grill other then make the mold and add 10 or so layers of mat to it. One day it will be finished! :happy:


----------



## nar93da (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, I've got some bad news for anyone wanting to see some updates. The main reason I haven't been working on the car for a while is that I'm thinking of selling it and getting a different vehicle. I've been thinking really hard about it the past couple of days and decided to try something different. Well not different, more then likely going back to a Honda! 

I've got a trip planned the first week of June and everything will be getting ripped out and either sold or stashed away for the next build the week after I get back.


----------

